# Happy SysAdmin Day



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2014)

Your network is secure, your computer is up and running, and your printer is jam-free. Why? Because you’ve got an awesome sysadmin (or maybe a whole IT department) keeping your business up and running. So say IT loud; say IT proud…

http://sysadminday.com/


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 25, 2014)

Have a like.

I've said it before and I'm happy to say it again, thank you to all who keep this site up and running for us mere users.


----------

